# Taking dogs on the trail



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I read an article recently about how to train your dog to behave around horses on trails and things. I think it was a good article. I don't have any experience with this personally. None of my dogs are trained so I would never trust any of them around a horse.

I personally would advise against teaching your dog to run other dogs off. That kind of training (in my opinion) can lead to problems.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

My friends dog use to come with us all the time. Its great for desensetizing horses as well. As for training the dog ours just knew to come when we called and what get out of the road meant LOL as for getting under the horses feet...she got stepped on once and never did it again. she was alright though it didnt hurt her...

As for where it attracts other dogs...well yes...usually it does...but ive yet to find a dog that didnt retreat and leave us alone when I turned my horse to face it...after all what dog in its right mind would want to mess with a huge horse? Esspecially one that isnt scared?

There are also multiple times I think having my horse use to dogs being with him on the trail saved my life. Lord only knows how many random dogs have popped out of no where on the roads ive ridden...I def think my horse would have spooked and bolted prob getting me thrown and getting him chased if he hadnt been so familier with dogs.

So as for my opinion...dogs on the trail with you are def a good thing.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

When we go on our trail rides, my friend brings her heeler and border collie and I bring my 3 labs. 2 of the labs and the collie love to run ahead on the trail but not to far up, then my chocolate lab stays to the side of my horse the entire time unless it is a thin trail then he goes behind the horse and then the heeler always stays behind the herd of horses the entire time. All the dogs do wonderful. I don't know how you would train a dog for the trail though. We just take ours, they know if they don't follow or stay close then they will be left behind. To me though, if you are going to take a dog on the trail, that dog has to be the type that likes to stay near you off leash with or without a horse. You don't want a dog that wants to go exploring everywhere. Our labs are trained to stay close to us for hunting purposes which makes them great trail dogs.  Hope this helped.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My dog comes on trails with me all the time. She lives where my horses are, so it's the only regular excercise she gets. She's a Kelpie, which is an Australian breed bred for working sheep, so she has tons of energy and is very athletic.

She is very well behaved. We bred her, so she was raised around the horses and also learned how to behave and what we wanted off lead very young. By normal standards she is very untrained, can't walk on lead, can only sit and come, but off lead and while on rides she is awesome, will come and sit beside me on my horse, etc. She is really good with other dogs, will sniff for about 2 seconds then leave, or not say hello at all if I call her on. 

Problems... Don't really have any. Except if she sees a rabbit :] lol! She is 4 now, and has been coming with me since she was a pup, so she is pretty well adjusted to riding with me. Sometimes I bring her mum and another Kelpie ***** we have with me if I am just staying on the farm... Again, they are sheepdogs, so used to being off lead and have great recall. Flash (the other *****) sometimes jumps up and tries to bite noses, but a growl quickly stops her.

It's awesome excercise for them, and there is no better feeling than galloping along a paddock and seeing three fit, sleek and healthy dogs revelling in running alongside you.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

My dog is too little, so I put her up on my saddle and we ride around. (Plus she has bad hips, so she can't walk that far.) But if I would have had Romeo when she was younger, I would have taken her riding on the trails all the time.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a four year old Aussie that goes on trail's with me here at my house. We have a few mountain trails here and I can take him. He stays right beside my horse unless a "dangerous" animal like a deer happens to come to close and then he chases it off lol.. He probally saved one once though, we were riding on the trail and the deer had made a new path, so I decided to browse on it for a few minutes and guess what walks right out in front of me? A bear!! He goes all pysco (sp?) doggy and goes after the bear.. It wasn't very mean apparently because it ran from him. (But Avalachce, the dog, kinda looks like a big bear himself so that may have been why lol). But I can't take him with me when I go somewhere else because he is some-people-aggressive. He dosen't really care for men (Can't much blame him lol) and if anyone gets to close to me he is somewhat aggressive. I am the only one who does anything with him so we have a great bond. And he is also a working cattle and hog dog so his specialty isn't being friendly  He dosen't attract other dogs because their really isn't any dogs near us to attract lol But I think if another dog would come up to use he would more then likely chase it off.. He dosen't like anything near us so.. 
This is my "Grizzly"









My brother has a Border Collie and everytime we get the horses out he has to tie her up because she will bit the horse on the heels.. We don't know why she does this but she was given to him when she was 5 year old and we can't seem to break her form doing it.

Sorry this got to be so long.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Your dog is beautiful, I love the blue eyes.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree that many dogs just seem to be natural 'horse' dogs, and as long as they are inclined to stick with you on the ground they're likely happy to follow you on the horse. They do need to learn to get over if you're in traffic at all. I trained my Chesapeake Bay Retriever to go to the left or the right side of the horse by saying "Left" for example and tossing her a treat when she moves over to the correct side. I carry a treat pouch on the saddle and when a car comes I call her to the safe side of the horse and keep her attention with the treat till the car passes, then she gets the treat. She also gets a treat after every road crossing.
She also wears an orange reflective vest, especially during hunting season or later in the day when it might be getting dark.
We mostly woods ride so traffic is a small issue, but she's very good about it, treats are miracle workers for a food-motivated animal.

Dogs do attract other dogs, but I agree 100% with Pidge that most troublesome dogs will back off quick when you face the horse to them. I often 'herd' a pesky dog like a stray cow, right back to its owner's driveway. My friend even faced off a pitbull like that.

When my Arab was young and green he was so much happier if my dog would ride with us. Often just having her go first was enough to get him through some scary patch. 

You do get the occasional spook if your dog wanders off and comes crashing up behind you to catch up, but the horses figure it out, and I also agree with Pidge that it makes horses generally much safer around strange dogs. They just aren't bothered by canine antics, they get so used to them.

I would only want to be sure your horse doesn't resent the dogs or be inclined to kick if they are following on their heels.
It's great fun, I hate going out without a dog, and I'm very jealous of APHA Momma for getting to ride with FIVE big dogs!!


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

I would HIGHLY advise against training a dog to aggress toward other dogs/ chase them off. If it is aggressive towards the wrong dog, you could have a fight on your hands, and you don't want to have to try to break up a dog fight with a horse in tow. Plus, any dog that is bred or trained with the goal of encouraging dog aggression is a liability waiting to happen. We need more canine good citizens - dogs who are friendly toward other dogs, people and our horsey friends.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We take our dogs with us all the time. We raise Border Collies and use them on cattle so they HAVE to be trained how to behave around horses and on the trail. On average, we will take anywhere from 4 to 9 dogs at a time (we have about 20). One of ours is the "alpha male" and will growl at any strange dog that comes up but won't do anything but posture unless we tell him to "catch hold" (that command is used mostly on cattle though). It is pretty easy to train our dogs to respect horses because I just take them when I am riding Dobe. He is more aggressive than any dog I have ever seen and if the dog tries to bite or even gets too close, then Dobe will kick, paw, and bite. He runs dogs off out of our pasture. I like for my dogs to stay either a few feet behind my horse or out to the side but still stay close. Some of the places we ride, it is easy for a dog to get lost because the plants are so tall and thick.


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

My dog goes with us when we ride and she is only about 20lbs. Shes a jack russel mix and has a TON of energy. It is the only way to tire her out! She runs off sometimes to chase a bird or something but she will come back. I only take her on trails near my house so she knows where she. She used to be my neighbors and they just let her run wild outside (until I stole her:twisted so she knows her way around. I don't think she attracts other dogs any more than the horses do. She'll just run away from them if they approach her, poor girl. She does get over excited sometimes and trys to play with my youngest horse which ****es him off. I think it is a good thing though because it is desensiting him to crazy dogs who may show up on a trail. All of my neighbors let their big dogs run wild and we often get chased and Andy has been alot less spooky since we got the dog.

Once when I was riding at a place in the mountains the ranchs owner brought his blood hound and it chased a bear away from us, I was very appreciative!!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Here in Oklahoma, you can't take your dogs to the state parks and/or equestrian trails unless they are on a 10' leash. That makes trail riding with a dog in tow difficult at best. We did take our old "Blue" with us when we rode around the 2-mile section. She would poop out on us after about the first half mile or so and head back for the house. We didn't have any dog issues, with or without her.

The dogs we have now I would not take anywhere on horseback. The daughter's two big dogs are undisciplined and uncontrollable.:-x She keeps them chained up all the time or they would run the horses to death. Our two dogs are kept in a fenced in yard when they are not in the house. We let them out to meet the horses when we first offloaded them. Husband's big boxer/pit mix panicked and ran back onto the porch and hid under the porch swing. :lol: My little Llasa/terrier mix sniffed a few times and got bored with the whole thing (he's old). He does love going poo hunting, though! (Big dog has since gotten used to them being around and will sniff noses with them, but she still runs to the porch if they so much as sneeze in her direction, the big coward!):lol:

As for bears - I would rather imagine the big mean looking boxer/pit mix would head to the next county if we ever encountered one. The little Llasa/terrier mix thinks he's a rottweiler in disguise and would probably try to tackle the bear. I think we will just leave them at home...


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never taken dogs on trails with us because I heard they attract wolves. Not a problem if you have no wolves in the area I guess, but seeing as we do I think it would be safer to just leave them at home for now.


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

> Here in Oklahoma, you can't take your dogs to the state parks and/or equestrian trails unless they are on a 10' leash. That makes trail riding with a dog in tow difficult at best. We did take our old "Blue" with us when we rode around the 2-mile section. She would poop out on us after about the first half mile or so and head back for the house. We didn't have any dog issues, with or without her.


Well I don't take my dog anywhere I have to trailer my horses. She just goes with us when we ride on the trails down the road.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

i bring my little jack russell! actually she follows some of the way voluntarily and she just runs next to us, its quite cute =]


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I frequently hear hunters talk of taking dogs hunting with them when hunting for Coyotes. The Coyotes view the dogs as a competitor and seem to approach in an effort to drive the intruder from their territory. This is a distraction technic so the hunters can get a shot at the wylie coyote. I assume the same process would work for Wolves.

But the trick here is that the human must be out of sight. And usually they have to work at being scent free so the coyote doesn't see or smell the human or they take off. I assume with a human ( or several humans) riding on horses, They would not be very Out of Sight. I would assume that as long as your dog stays reasonable close, they would be safe from the wild predators. And of course size makes a difference. A coyote may run in to investigate a strange dog. But as it gets close and realizes that the strange dog is 100lb German Sheppard, they leave, If it's a 20lb pooch, they continue to attack.

The friends I ride with often bring their dogs. They have a bunch of mixed breed mutts. Dalmations, heeler, border collie, sized dogs. And even a lab or two. The dogs run along with us on rides and chase birds. I don't mind as it has taught my horses to get along with dogs.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

My Border Collie goes with us when we ride down the road or head out to the Flinthills. I don't take her to "public" trails tho. She'd be fine, I just don't think it's a good idea.

A few years ago my Bassett X and my Lab X always went with us when we rode down the road. They are too old for that now. 

Here's the Border Collie, Tessa


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think that dogs can be good on the trail, but only if they are very well behaved and respectful even when they meet horses and riders they don't know. Especially in public trail areas. I for one HATE when a dog wants to bark at my horse half the day or surprises him and runs up under his feet. On a trail, I want my horse to have fun and he won't if a dog keeps him stressed. I do think some dogs make good trail partners, but I did want to add my two cents about those really annoying ones.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, Tessa is gorgeous. I love ***** eared BC's with wide blazes. Do you use her as a working dog or just a companion?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a border collie that goes with me when I ride. I like to take him when I ride young horses as it makes the dog fight happen in someones yard instead of under my horse. He's old now so there aren't too many fights but he helps keep the dogs away.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

This is my girl Skip, who comes with me on all my rides:


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks smrobs for the compliment. I think she's gorgeous too. Nuts but gorgeous. lol I wish I had something to work her on. She has a high work drive but she doesn't get into trouble.. She loves to go riding with us and is always trying to HELP out at the barn. Lately she's been running around like a nut. I have to assume she's herding the horses up to the barn. Only thing is, they're already there. LOL She always has that "look"..


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Despite having a strict leash law, I am constantly amazed at the number of dogs I encounter on our mountain trails. I ride daily and put in 100K a week or more on our 2 horses who are being riden distance/endurance. It's unsettling to be in a long trot or hand gallop and any kind of animal pops out onto the trail. 
I honestly don't mind the owners who are aware of their dogs whereabouts and quickly call them to leash, however, I have very little tolerance for those that think it is interesting to see how their dog reacts to a horse on the trail whether it be barking, approaching or even chasing. Luckily my horses are very dog proof (we have 3 of our own) but I have had to turn-to-face several times and once had to advance with my dressage whip in-hand when I had an aggressive dog approach us. I invited the owner to my farm to introduce his dog to horses but he didn't appreciate the fact that my horse was going to strike his doggie and I was willing to lay a whip on his beloved Rottie mix. I have taken a few license plate numbers of rude offenders at the trail heads over the years but most of my "regular encounters" are always worth of a little break to say Hi along the way.

Ten years ago I quit taking my border collie along when I was cited by the Forest Police for not having her on leash. He explained top me that the dogs roaming free encroach on and scent in the deer habitat and that the cows will not feed on the pasture grass where a dog has done it's toilet. I had to pay a big fine of 200$.

I do take them up for a bit of exercise but I walk or they run next to the Quad. We do stick to the trail on leash. On the farm they are free to run around all they want.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I ran for many years with a german shepherd. He was a smart dog and when we went through peoples farm yards or down the side of a busy road I just told him to heal and he would trot right beside the horse. Farm dogs can be a problem with fighting. Your dog could actually attract other dogs and it just ends in a big fight where some dog gets ripped up.
If you are taking your dog along to keep other dogs off you it will backfire and your dog will end up fighting for his life.
Pick a big strong one.. He will need it to survive.
Don't take a dog for protection.


----------

